# doom BG music?



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

dose anyone know of where i can get my hands on the background music from the old video game doom.

There is a fine line between genious and insanity... its about 5 miles back.


----------



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

managed to get them if anyone else needs them you can contact me and i can send them to you.

There is a fine line between genious and insanity... its about 5 miles back.


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

I have never heard the background music of Doom, what does it consist of, and is it appropriate for a Haunted House?

Screamhaunt


----------



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

If you have ever played the game ... or any older computer game...you know what I’m talking about... they always have a repetitive background music on them that’s great for looping. Id recommend downloading doom some time and listening to the music some of it is good for all sorts of things... or I could even send you the midi files that I managed to get.

There is a fine line between genious and insanity... its about 5 miles back.


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

EXCELLENT. Please send me the files that you think are appropriate and have good effect quality. I will be very appreciative. [email protected]

Screamhaunt


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

cailenb1, please send me those midi files too, please. I love Doom. However did you get them?

[email protected]

Thanks

HHH


----------



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

I have many friends that play or own the orignal copy I'll see If I can pull it out of the game files!

All is done


----------



## Stryker (Aug 26, 2003)

Hehe, I had a friend once that did a cheap effect by sitting in the backroom on halloween, and just played Doom using only the chainsaw. They put the speaker in the front window...

-Stryker
"The body is but a coffin for the soul."


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

Doom 3 on August 3. Got to get it.

If you get scared, you will like it. If I scare you, I will LOVE IT.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

I don't know if you are interested in this but I am an Avid Nine Inch Nails fan. And Trent Reznor was supposed to do the background music for Doom 3, but dropped the project when he was almost done. Tool then took over. But Trent will be releasing the background music that he worked one for Doom soon. It should be pretty scary and original. BTW Doom 3 ROCKS. I quit playing EQ because of it. *dances*









My Halloween Galleries


----------

